# ULP Bike Erfahrungen



## eHarzer (23. November 2006)

Maaahlzeit,

eine kleine feine Gruppe zieht in Erwägung mit o.g. Veranstalter eine Alpenüberquerung durchzuführen, Zeitraum wäre der August 2007.
Unsere Tour soll von Mittenwald bis Cortina gehen.
Hat hier schon jemand mal mit ULP Bike so eine oder ähnliche Tour gefahren?


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2302771 

evtl. ne ausnahme, und wie weiter unten auch steht, hat mir ulp wegen meiner antwort, die ich gepostet hab, eine PM geschickt, einige fragen gestellt und sich daran erinnert, dass da mal was war. 
ich hab kurz geantwortet und ihm meine tel.nr. geschickt, um das ganze zu klären, 
aber seitdem (also vor nem guten jahr) hab ich nichts mehr von ihm gehört, bis auf ne PM, in der er schreibt, dass er sich demnächst mal melden wird.
ist halt ein jahr her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## condi (23. November 2006)

Maahlzeit Elitespecie,

hab dieses Jahr die Quickie-Transalp von Sterzing zum Gardasee gemacht. Ich muß sagen, daß ich mehr als angetan war von der Tour, der Organisation der absolut netten und kompetenten Scoutin (Britta) und allem drumherum. Da hat einfach alles gepasst, trotz teilweise sehr durchwachsenem Wetter.

Kann ich nur  empfehlen. Wenn unsere selbst geplante Transalp im nächsten Jahr nichts wird, werde ich auf jedenfall selbst mit ULP mitfahren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.

Sportliche Grüße Danny


----------



## GeJott (23. November 2006)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> Maaahlzeit,
> 
> eine kleine feine Gruppe zieht in Erwägung mit o.g. Veranstalter eine Alpenüberquerung durchzuführen, Zeitraum wäre der August 2007.
> Unsere Tour soll von Mittenwald bis Cortina gehen.
> Hat hier schon jemand mal mit ULP Bike so eine oder ähnliche Tour gefahren?



Nabend,

Ich glaube die einschlägigen Veranstalter tun sich alle nicht viel. 
Ulpbike war für meine Begriffe zumindest OK.  
Sowas steht und fällt allerdings m.E. immer mit dem Guide.
Alle Weitere hier

Viel Spass beim lesen, planen, vorfreuen und trainieren.

Gerd


----------



## ulp (23. November 2006)

Hallo Dubbel,

ja ich hab vergessen/verdrängt Dich an zu rufen. Du warst aber phasenweise auch schlecht zu erreichen, ich habs zumindest auf Deinem Handy versucht und das war da aus! Entschuldigung !

Was wir aus der Saison 2004 und Deinen Erfahrungen (Du warst ja 2004 mit uns auf Sterzing -> Gardasee unterwegs, oder?) gelernt haben war, dass der Erfolg (zufriedene Kunden) einer geführten Transalp zum größten Teil vom Guide abhängt. Daher haben wir 2005 alle Guides in einer Schulung mit der dimb ausgebildet. 2006 haben wir diese Schulung wiederholt, diesmal mit dem Bundeslehrteam MTB des DAV. 2007 am zweiten Maiwochenende werden wir uns wieder weiterbilden.
Das Feedback (auf den Feedbackbögen die wir nach den Touren 2006 verteilt haben) unserer Kunden gibt uns mit diesem Vorgehen recht.
2004 waren wir dem Ansturm auf unsere Reisen auch offengestanden nicht gewachsen. Ich hatte damals mit 150 Transalpteilnehmern und so 20 durchgeführten Touren gerechnet, tatsächlich waren es dann aber fast 400 Teilnehmer und fast 50 Gruppen, so dass ich sehr kurzfristig neue Guides suchen musste und diese zwar geschult habe (sonst hast Du als Veranstalter schon im Schadensfalle ein größeres versicherungstechnisches Problem), aber lang nicht so intensiv wie wir das 2005, 2006 getan haben und auch 2007 tun werden. 

Viele Grüße
ULi Preunkert


----------



## ulp (23. November 2006)

Hallo GeJott,

hab Deinen Bericht vorher schon mal sehr schmunzelnd gelesen. Euere Nachtlektüre zur Vorbereitung auf die kommende Tour am Tegernsee, hat mich natürlich nicht so begeistert...War die ein großes Handicap ??

Mit dem Wirt sind wir diese Thematik durchgegangen und haben für 2007 da auch Veränderungen vor.

Dir auch viel Spaß beim Training, Planen und danke für das Lob
Uli


----------



## eleflo (23. November 2006)

Hi,

habe dieses Jahr im August besagte Tour mit Ulp gemacht und war ganz zufrieden.
- Die Gruppe war sehr groß (16 Teilnehmer + 2 Guides), so dass sich das Feld eine gute Stunde in die Länge zieht...
- Organisation kam mir insgesamt ziemlich improvisiert vor, hat aber alles Spaß gemacht. Wobei es hier auf die Gruppe ankommt, aber Du nimmst ja scheinbar Freunde mit.
- Ulp hat ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wobei selbst organisiert deutlich günstiger wegkommst.
- Wetter im August war übrigens Sch... (wie schon 2005), dafür kann natürlich Ulp nix, aber rate Dir, im Juli oder September zu fahren.

Falls Dich noch 'was interessiert, meld Dich einfach!

eleflo


----------



## xbeam (28. November 2006)

Ich hab in 2005 auch eine ULP-Tour gemacht, von Garmisch an den Gardasee. Das war eine Einsteiger-Tour und deshalb für mich auch richtig eine geführte (und Gepäck-beförderte) Variante zu wählen.

Natürlich hat sowas immer ein für und wieder. Bei uns waren es halt auch zuviel Teilnehmer. Aber insgesamt schon ne ganz nette Truppe. Die Betreuung von Matthias hat mir besonders gefallen.

Aus meiner Sicht wärs ideal, wenn´s mehr Touren über 7 oder 8 Tage gäbe statt den üblichen 5 - halt wegen dem Urlaubsgedanken.

Gruss
xbeam


----------



## Klaus Goerg (3. April 2007)

greife diesen Thread noch mal auf.
Wir haben mit 6 Teilnehmern bei ULP für Anfang September gebucht. Da wir bisher bei den Touren den Anbieter gewechselt haben sollte auch ein reeller Vergleich möglich sein. Werde unsere Erfahrungen entsprechend weitergeben.


Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Roberino (4. April 2007)

Ich hatte auch das Vergnügen im Sep 2006 vom Tegernsee nach Riva mit ULP Bike zu fahren. 

Ausschlaggebend für die Wahl von ULPBike lag darin, das sie die Tour angeboten hatten die mir in den Zeitraum als auch in meiner Vorstellung her gepasst hat. Weiterhin, so finde ich und empfinde es als gewissen Vorteil, ist der Internetauftritt. Dieser ist sehr seriös und eher zurückhaltend als reißerisch gestaltet. Beim googeln durchs Netz habe ich auch keine negativen Infos über ULPBike gefunden. Daraufhin viel die Wahl auf die Münchner.

Der Guide war einsame spitze! Die Stimmung in der Gruppe gigantisch gut, obwohl ich bis zum Anreisetag niemand kannte (Einzelperson). Das Feld zog sich bei uphills auf Pfitscher Joch, Rabbi Joch, etc. um zirka 45 Minuten in die Länge (bei 12 Personen). Für alle in der Gruppe war das voll in Ordnung und akzeptabel.

Die Organisation und Durchführung hat super geklappt. Alle Hotels waren verfügbar, keine Probleme in dieser Richtung.

Außer das Hotel in Riva, wo wir uns angeblich nach der Ankunft hätten duschen können, hat diesen Dienst indirekt verweigert. Daraus hat aber ULP gelernt und die Tour um einen Tag verlängert. Denn es ist schöner und besser, wenn man am Gardasee ankommt und dort noch einen Tag verweilen kann. Hat aber auch nix unbedingt mit ULP Bike zu tun.

Eines muss ich aber ULP dennoch ankreiden, wie ich es auch auf meiner Homepage geschrieben habe: die zu Tourenbeginn versprochene CD gab es nicht, da unser (Not) Guide nicht mit einer Kamera ausgestattet war. Nach ein paar Gesprächen mit ULP wurde, zumindest mir, ein Finisher Shirt zugesagt, welches ich bis heute noch nicht habe. Die anfängliche Euvorie über meine Webseite und die daraus entstandene Idee, eine Verknüpfung von den ULPBike Seiten aus auf diese einzurichten, wurde aus unbekannten Gründen letztendlich auch nicht durchgeführt (zumindest habe ich keinen Link von ULPBike aus gefunden).

Dennoch würde heute meine Wahl wieder auf ULPBike fallen. 

Wenn noch fragen sind, einfach melden.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. April 2007)

hallo Roberino,

tolle Hp und klasse Bericht. Am Pfitscher Joch sollten wir uns getroffen haben,
war zur gleichen Zeit da. Bin mit der anderen Biker-Gruppe dort oben unterwegs gewesen.


Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (4. April 2007)

Hallo Klaus,
ja, ich kann mich an eine Gruppe erinnern, die kurz vor uns in Mayrhofen in Richtung Pfitscherjoch gestartet ist. Ich meine, die haben wir oben wieder getroffen. Außerdem waren noch andere dort oben. Bist du auf einer der Bilder zu sehen? Du hast dann bestimmt auch die Jungs vom italienischen Militär gesehen, oder?!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. April 2007)

die habe ich auch gesehen, die haben wohl einen Gewaltmarsch betreut. Die Marschierer sind uns dann bei der Abfahrt begegnet. Und auch die tote Kuh am Wegesrand. Die hatte sich das Genick gebrochen. Habe kurz mit dem Bauern gesprochen, war schon die dritte Kuh innerhalb weniger Wochen. Für ihn ein herber Verlust.
Dieses Jahr haben wir uns für ULP entschieden weil Termin und Strecke für uns optimal passt. War zwar schon mehrfach am Pfitscher Joch, aber meine
Bike-Kollegen bisher nicht. Und es ist immer wieder eine Auffahrt wert.

Viel Spass bei weiteren Touren

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## ulp (5. April 2007)

Hallo Robert,

mail mir doch bitte nochmal Deine Daten (Shirtgröße und Anschrift) damit wir Dir ein Shirt zuschicken können. Wir hatten da Ende letztes Jahres Probleme mit der Lieferung und den vielen Bestellungen, Deine Mail hatte ich unserem Office Team weitergesandt, aber irgendwie muss die untergegangen sein. Wir senden Dir natürlich das versprochene Shirt zu, warum hast Du Dich nicht nochmals gemeldet...

Deine Homepage  war ca. 8 Wochen von unserer Highlightsseite aus verlinkt, bevor diese upgedated wurde. Normalerweise verlinken wir keine Kundenpages, ist so ein Problem, da niemanden zu vergessen (ist halt doch meist eher was persönliches so eine Homepage mit viel Aufwand verbunden und jeder ist stolz drauf und die Leute sind schnell beleidigt wenn man die da nicht berücksichtigt oder einfach vergisst. Wir/ich bekomme viele Links während der Saison und kurz danach, aber da haben wir halt als Hauptaufgabe alles zu organisieren und das ist Stress genug und da kann es schon mal passieren dass diese Sachen im Trubel untergehen und daher lehne ich es eher prinzipiell ab. Aber wir haben Kürze einen eigenen Blog, da können wir Dich gerne verlinken/Du kannst es selbst tun), deshalb habe ich Deine temporär von so Ende September bis Mitte/Ende November auf den Highlights verlinkt gehabt. Nach dem Umtexten dieser Seite in eher eine "Impressionsstory" als in konkrete Highlights habe ich dann den Link rausgenommen.

Grüße
Uli


----------



## eleflo (5. April 2007)

@uli: gilt das ebenso für die ulp-punkte? ich meine, dass so viel zu tun hattet und man die jetzt einreichen kann?

viele grüße,
eleflo


----------



## Stefan68 (5. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auch 2005 mit Ulp vom Tegernsee nach Riva gefahren und war mit der Organisation und dem Guide (Helmuth) sehr zufrieden. Würde ich jederzeit wieder machen. Tatsächlich wäre es ganz nett gewesen, nach der Ankunft noch den Gardasee länger genießen zu können. 

Die Gruppe war nicht 100%ig mein Fall, aber dafür kann der Veranstalter nichts.

Sonst war alles ok! 

 

Stefan


----------



## rolsko (5. April 2007)

Stefan68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auch 2005 mit Ulp vom Tegernsee nach Riva gefahren und war mit der Organisation und dem Guide (Helmuth) sehr zufrieden. Würde ich jederzeit wieder machen. Tatsächlich wäre es ganz nett gewesen, nach der Ankunft noch den Gardasee länger genießen zu können.
> 
> ...



Das scheint eine der Highlight-Touren von Ulp zu sein. Ich war 2004 bei genau dieser Tour dabei.
Natürlich war bei über 20 Teilnehmern nicht alles perfekt aber ich persönlich will und erwarte das auch nicht sondern erinnere mich einfach immer wieder gerne daran. 

Gruß
rolsko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (16. April 2007)

Moinsen,

wir sind im August 2005 vom Tegernsee nach Riva gefahren. Bis auf das vorher beschriebene Scheißwetter war die Tour absolut klasse und uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert. Dank an die Guides Britta und Jürgen, die uns super über die 8100 hm gebracht hat.
Hotels und Verpflegung war meistens - bis auf eine Ausnahme - top. Man muß sich allerdings darauf einstellen, daß man vom Resttag nicht mehr all zuviel hat, da man meistens erst um 18 Uhr am Zielort aufschlägt. Nach 2 Hefe ist man dann aber eh platt  

Dann viel Spaß beim Alpencross!

Dirkinho


----------



## Andreas_70 (16. April 2007)

Ich für meinen Teil bin mit ULP vollauf zufrieden. Ich war mit ULP zu Pfingsten 2006 unterwegs. War auch eine Gruppe von 16 Teilnehmern und 2 Guides. Trotz des miesen Wetters war die Stimmung sehr gut. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Roberino (16. April 2007)

Uli hat natürlich auch recht. Ich hätte mich wieder melden sollen. Also geht der Punkt an mich, sodass ich letztendlich sagen muss, das ich keinerlei Einwände oder gar Probs mit ULP Bike hatte und habe.

Rob


----------



## öcsi (17. April 2007)

Bisher habe ich nur eine Tour mit ULP gemacht, den Garda Quickie 1 (oder so) mit dem TEchniktraining. Wg letzterem habe ich das Ganze überhaupt gebucht. Die Betreuung durch Mathias war super, sehr professionell. Leider wurde es mit den Filmaufnahmen nix, da Kamera defekt. Kann passieren. Das größte Manko war das meine Erwartungen bzgl. Fahrtechniktraining nicht erfüllt wurden. Hätte ich vielliecht am Telefon genauer abklären sollen. Es ging halt mehr um Basics und ich hätte auch gerne mal gelernt, wie man das Hinterrad versetzt... Andererseits waren 2 Teilnehmer dabei die vom RR kamen und vom Biken total Null Ahnung hatten. Die waren bei leichten Offroad - Einlagen schon total überfordert (technisch, nicht konditionell). Die hätte ULP meiner Meinung nach schon am Telefon aussortieren müssen so meilenweit waren die vom Niveau der restlichen Truppe weg. Aber der Guide hat letztlich auch das hingekriegt. Wenn es dieses Jahr wieder klappt will ich mit ULP ne Transalp machen (rückwärts) oder den Sentiero della Pace. Also empfehle ich den Laden 

Gruss
Öcsi


----------



## Franken_biker (30. April 2007)

hallo,

mit der Ulp war ich schon dreimal unterwegs (Transalp, Sentiero und Techniktraining). Fazit: super guides, die die gruppe zusammenhalten (v.a. mathias),  Schwierigkeit der Tour wie in Beschreibung auf HP,Orga war stets top, .....,
kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MatschMeister (26. Dezember 2007)

hi leute  hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit den wochenend , mehrtages angeboten von ulp, (nicht tranalp) wie hüttentouren und so.

grüße und happy trails


----------



## Dr_Ufo (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe dieses Jahr die "Sentiero della pace" Tour von ULP mitgemacht. Es war gigantisch! Die Tour war bestens geplant und professionell organisiert. Die Routenauswahl abwechslungsreich mit vielen Trail-Abschnitten. Die "5-croci"-Etappe (s. ULP-Homepage) gehört zu dem Besten, was einem als Biker passieren kann. Einen besseren Guide (Mathias) kann man sich nicht vorstellen. Ich kann mich nur in Superlativen ergehen. 
Im Gegensatz dazu waren die Erfahrungen mit "go-crazy" 2005 (Standardroute Garmisch->Gardasee) eher mäßig. 
Grüßle
Ufo


----------



## taylor (27. Dezember 2007)

@ Dr Ufo: bist Du das, Axel?


----------



## Dr_Ufo (29. Dezember 2007)

taylor schrieb:


> @ Dr Ufo: bist Du das, Axel?



Yep!
Hast du mich nicht auf dem Benutzerbild erkannt?


----------



## taylor (29. Dezember 2007)

... jetzt, wenn genauer hinschaue erkenne ich Dich auf dem Foto.

Ich bin Dein Zimmernachbar vom Friedensweg. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du auch die DVD von Mathias erhalten hast. Genial gemacht! Bin gerade bei der Planung für´s kommende Jahr. Wahrscheinlich werde ich lediglich eine Woche Gardasee mit ULP im Mai machen (Lago Camp XL). Habe leider wenig Zeit im Sommer für eine große Tour. 

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zicke (16. September 2009)

Moin, krame den alten Thread mal hervor um aktuelle Erlebnisse auf der Transalp Grainau-Gardasee new cut zu schildern.

Gebucht haben wir eine Switch-Tour wobei 2 Gruppen parallel auf unterschiedlich anspruchsvollen Strecken zum gemeinsamen Etappenziel fuhren. Laut Beschreibung sollte man so tageweise zwischen den Gruppen wechseln können.
Es stellte sich heraus, das einige Teilnehmer wohl um die Gruppen voll zu bekommen- in die Medium-Gruppe gebucht worden sind, obwohl sie tatsächlich for beginners fahren wollten.
Insgesamt waren wir 20 Teilnehmer, von denen lediglich 4 der Gruppe Medium zuzuordnen waren. Uns wurde erklärt, dass jeder Führer mit max. 12 Personen fahren dürfe, ein Guide nahm eigenverantwortlich auch 14 mit. So waren die 4 Medium-Fahrer ab dem zweiten Tage praktisch ständig gezwungen, Teilnehmer aus der anderen Gruppe zum mitfahren zu beknien. Wäre die Gruppenstärke Medium unter 6 gerutscht, so hätte es nur die Möglichkeit gegeben das alle for beginners unterwegs wären.
O-Ton Guide; Ja, dann ist das halt so, ist doof gelaufen und außerdem muss man sich ja auch nach dem Schwächsten richten.
Wie bitte? Ich trainiere hart für diese Tour, gebe nicht wenig Geld dafür aus und soll dann auf Kaffeefahrt gehen weil es doof gelaufen ist?
Ohne Frage ist es üblich, sich nach dem Schwächsten zu richten aber bitteschön nach dem Schwächsten unserer Gruppe Medium und nicht nach dem Schwächsten aller Teilnehmer!

Bis zum fünften Tage konnte der Zustand Medium durch viel Eigeninitiative aufrecht erhalten werden, was für die letzte Etappe leider nicht mehr möglich war.
Aufgrund einer Gruppenstärke unter 6 trat der GAU ein, alle sollten nun for beginners fahren.
Die Medium-Gruppe meuterte und wäre auch ohne Führer die Strecke abgefahren.Man behandelte uns wie kleine Kinder; ne, dürft ihr nicht, schon wegen Versicherung, blabla

Wir wären auch bereit gewesen Ulp von der Haftung hierfür zu entbinden.

Letztendlich sind dann doch alle Teilnehmer mehr oder weniger missmutig auf for beginners Kaffeefahrt gegangen.Einer der zwei Guides kam am ersten Tag mit 2h Verspätung an wg. Stau (warum schaffen es die Teilnehmer pünktlich zu sein?)
Höhenprofile und Streckenbeschreibung stimmten nicht mit der Beschreibung überein (Abweichungen von mehreren 100hm und deutlich zu hoher Asphaltanteil)
Probleme gab es auch bei der Zimmerverteilung, die aber gelöst werden konnten.

Wir haben nach der Reise ULP aufgrund dieser Problematik angeschrieben, die erhaltene Antwort ist an Arroganz kaum zu überbieten, Kundenbindung scheint ein Fremdwort.
O-Ton: Sollte jemand diese Behandlung nicht passen, es gibt genügend Wettbewerber am Markt, vielleicht sehen die das nicht ganz so eng.

Ob ich da noch mal mitfahren möchte???


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. September 2009)

Zicke schrieb:


> Gebucht haben wir eine Switch-Tour wobei 2 Gruppen parallel auf unterschiedlich anspruchsvollen Strecken zum gemeinsamen Etappenziel fuhren. Laut Beschreibung sollte man so tageweise zwischen den Gruppen wechseln können.


... deshalb würde ich auch nie ne Switchtour buchen wollen, weil manchmal keine Leute für die anspruchsvollere Tour übrig bleiben. Ein Produkt, das man sich überlegen sollte, weil es immer jemanden geben wird, der mit dem Wunschkonzert unzufrieden ist. Sobald einer dabei ist, der ständig meckert ist's eh schon riesen Scheibe. Ich beneide die Guides nicht um diese Weicheierausfahrten. Die können sich die ganze Woche das Gemaule anhören.

Vielleicht vorher überlegen, ob man sowas buchen will, weils mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu Konflikten kommt. Wenn du aber so viel trainiert hast, hättest ja keine Switchtour buchen brauchen. Irgendwo warst dir da selber nicht ganz sicher und hast eigentlich das falsche Produkt für dich gekauft.

Schade um die Tour.


----------



## Knauscamper (16. September 2009)

Hallo Zicke.

Schau dir mal die Meinungen auf dieser Seite an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324787
Hier werden ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Ulp geschildert.

Dass es auch anders geht habe ich letztes Jahr mit Alpstours erfahren dürfen. Meine Erfahrungen kannst du in obigen Thread nachlesen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## sipaq (16. September 2009)

Ich war dieses Jahr mit BikeAlpin auf einer Switch-Tour unterwegs (Füssen-Gardasee). Wir hatten keines der genannten Probleme. Insgesamt waren wir 20 Leute und wir hatten an den sechs Tagen alle möglichen Zusammensetzungen von 4 Leuten in der leichten und 16 Leuten in der schweren bis zu 14 Leuten in der leichten und 6 Leuten in der schweren. Da wurde auch von Seiten der Guides nicht rumgezickt, sprich der Guide für die schwere Tour wäre auch mit nur 2-3 Leuten gefahren und der andere Guide dafür mit entsprechend mehr.


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (16. September 2009)

Hört sich auf jeden Fall nach nem netten harmonischen Urlaub an. Wer sich selbst als "stark" einstuft und hier im Inet über die Schwachen herzieht, sollte aber auch in der Lage sein, einen Cross selber ohne Guide durch zu ziehen.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## ulp (17. September 2009)

Hallo Zicke (Sascha HÃ¼lsenbeck),

da Du hier in diesem Forum so frei Deine Mail an mich wegen der Switch Tour verÃ¶ffentlichst, in der Du eine ReisepreisrÃ¼ckerstattung forderst (diesen Part hast Du aber nicht verÃ¶ffentlicht), bin ich so frei und verÃ¶ffentliche meine komplette Antwort an Dich (also nicht eine von mir zensierte Version).

Kurz noch eine Schilderung des Sachverhalts. Wir haben 2 Gruppen auf der New Cut Version gebildet mit jeweils 10 Kunden. Es hat sich eine Gruppe mit 5 Fahrern angemeldet, die wurden alle aber in das Medium Niveau aus Versehen eingebucht. Das wÃ¤re auch nicht so problematisch gewesen, da wir ja eh bei unseren Switchtouren bewusst nur 10 Kunden einbuchen, damit der Switchcharakter erhalten gewÃ¤hrleistet werden kann. Ich akzeptiere maximal 14 Kunden pro Guide (ohne Fehlbuchung wÃ¤re es 8:12 gewesen). Es habe sich halt noch andere Kunden fÃ¼r die Medium Variante kurzfristig angemeldet (die elektronischen Anmeldungen liegen vor), vermutlich weil keine andere Tour mehr Ende August mehr frei war. Diese haben dann letztendlich das ganze zum Kippen gebracht. Ein/zwei Teilnehmer wÃ¤ren auch Tage zuvor schon eher die "For Beginners" Variante gefahren, aber es gab wohl gruppendynamische ZwÃ¤nge. Ich selbst wurde Ã¼ber das Ganze hin und her am Dienstag Abend (nach der zweiten Etappe informiert). Am Donnerstag Abend hab ich die Notbremse gezogen und habe die Einsteiger Version komplett gefahren. Was Zicke in seinem Beitrag aber verschweigt, dass fÃ¼r die Medium Fahrer noch eine zustÃ¤tzliche Tour am Gardasee zum Ausgleich angeboten wurde.

Insgesamt haben wir diese Saison ca. 40 Switchtouren durchgefÃ¼hrt (bei uns immer For Beginners/Medium). Es gab bei einem 3 Tages Quickie im Rennradbereich extreme Leistungsunterschiede unter den Beteiligten, da hatten wir am Ende in der einen Gruppe auch 4 und in der anderen 18, beim Rennrad ist das zwar nicht schÃ¶n aber lange nicht so kritisch wie beim Mountainbiken...und dann die oben geschilderte Tour. 

Die ausgefÃ¼llten Feedbackformulare der geschilderten Tour oben habe ich mir angeschaut und kann hier nur berichten, dass 15 Kunden (von 20) sehr mit uns zufrieden waren, allen gerecht zu werden ist schwer, aber wir schaffen das in Ã¼ber 99% der FÃ¤lle. Im Dezember verÃ¶ffentlichen wir wieder unsere KundenfeedbackbÃ¶gen und die sind dieses Jahr wieder besser als die Jahre zuvor. Insgesamt sehe ich ULPbike da auf einem sehr guten Weg, aber den ein oder anderen "Problemfall" wird es immer geben. Wenn Leute mit monetÃ¤ren Forderungen an mich herantreten ist halt nun mal Schluss mit lustig und daher auch der etwas schÃ¤rfere Ton in der Antwortmail von mir, aber ich denke das war noch recht sachlich:


Ab hier die Antwortmail (an zwei Kunden gerichtet, Sascha (Zicke hier im Forum und einen anderen Kunden (einer der sich zusammen mit Sascha angemeldet hat, der die Beschwerde von Sascha doch sehr relativiert hat und sich letztendlich fÃ¼r eine wunderschÃ¶ne Woche mit ein wenig fadem Beigeschmack bedankt hat)



Hallo Sascha.......,

Warum es zu 2  Fehlbuchung kam konnte mir im BÃ¼ro keiner mehr sagen. Fakt ist das wohl Level 1 Fahrer zu Level 2 gesteckt (2 StÃ¼ck) wurden. FÃ¼r beiden Gruppen wurde jeweils ein Maximum von 10 Kunden angelegt, wie das bei uns bei Switch Touren Ã¼blich ist. Die Maximalanzahl die ich unseren Guides vorgeschrieben habe betrÃ¤gt 12 Kunden pro Gruppe, sonst kÃ¶nnen wir unserem QualitÃ¤tsanspruch nicht mehr gerecht werden, in Ausnahmen kÃ¶nnen es auch 14 werden. Mit Tina habe ich in der Woche Ã¶fters telefoniert und ich habe Sie ermahnt nicht so viele Kunden mitzunehmen (das mit maximal 14 und nicht mehr kam von mir). 

Ich werde mir mal die FeedbackbÃ¶gen von Tinaâs Gruppe anschauen und dann die Kritik an Ihr in der Mail von Sascha .............(Name gelÃ¶scht) bewerten und dazu meinen Kommentar abgeben, diese Kritik ist doch stark auf eine Person gerichtet. Tina ist meine Verantwortliche fÃ¼r den Bereich Mountainbike und ich schÃ¤tze Sie sowohl als Guide (eine meiner Besten und daher auch unsere Guideausbilderin) als auch als Menschen. So verschiedene Kritikpunkte passen nicht zu dem Bild das ich von Ihr habe mit dem was in der Mail geschildert wurde.  

Prinzipiell handelt es sich hier um Gruppenreisen und ich habe in Anbetracht der Tatsache was mir von Tina und Flo geschildert wurde daraufhin gewirkt, dass sich bei dieser Tour wirklich nach dem SchwÃ¤chsten gerichtet wird. Ich habe da als Reiseveranstalter Sorgfaltspflichten und die werde ich immer einhalten und die schÃ¼tzen die SchwÃ¤chsten und sollen niemanden einen Vorteil bringen, der keine âKaffeefahrtenâ machen mag. Es hatten sich 2 Teilnehmer definitiv fÃ¼r die Medium Gruppe angemeldet, die dann aber ab dem 2. Tag nur for beginners fuhren (diese hatten sich erst 2 Wochen vorher angemeldet, eine Online Anmeldung Ã¼ber dieses Level, die eigenhÃ¤ndig von den Beiden ausgefÃ¼llt wurde, liegt mir vor). Wenn ich diese Beiden hernehme, dann sind das die âSchwÃ¤chstenâ fÃ¼r die Medium Gruppe. Einer davon war letztendlich so meist der Letzte in der âFor Beginnersâ Gruppe. Er wÃ¤re also der MaÃstab fÃ¼r die angemeldete âMediumâ Gruppe gewesen. 

Die Forderung auf ReisekostenrÃ¼ckerstattung von Sascha ........ weiÃe ich hiermit unter der BerÃ¼cksichtigung der Reisecharakteristik (Gruppenreise) und der Orientierung nach dem SchwÃ¤chsten unter BerÃ¼cksichtigung der GruppenstÃ¤rke und gÃ¤ngigen Empfehlungen hinsichtlich der GruppenstÃ¤rke (DAV â Bundeslehrplan Mountainbike oder dimb Ausbildung Trialscout). 

Sollte die Forderung nach ReisekostenrÃ¼ckerstattung aufrecht erhalten werden, werde ich das unserem Anwalt Ã¼bergeben. Die fÃ¼r unseren Rechtsbeistand entstehenden Kosten trÃ¤gt aber dann Derjenige, der in diesem gerichtlichen Verfahren unterliegt, da wir keine Rechtsschutzversicherung diesbezÃ¼glich haben.

Ich habe gerade hinsichtlich Tag 6 diese Entscheidung gefÃ¤llt, nach RÃ¼cksprache mit Tina, d.h. die beiden Guides haben nur das gemacht was ich Ihnen am Donnerstag Abend gegen 22.30h gesagt habe. Dass wir Kunden da wie kleine Kinder behandeln hat wirklich versicherungstechnische GrÃ¼nde, wenn da was passiert haben wir immer eine Teilschuld (KundenerklÃ¤rung hin oder her) und damit auch der Guide. Sollte jemand diese Behandlung nicht passen, es gibt genÃ¼gend Wettbewerber am Markt, vielleicht sehen die das nicht ganz so eng. Anzumerken ist vielleicht noch, dass es auf Grund der groÃen Schnakenplage nicht zur Orginalstrecke des 6. Tages Ã¼ber das Refugio San Giovanni gekommen wÃ¤re. Dieses Terrain meiden wir mit unseren Gruppen dieses Jahr seit Mitte Juli, sondern eine Variante Ã¼ber den Passo San Giovanni und das hÃ¤tte 400 sehr harte HÃ¶henmeter (im Schnitt 17% Steigung) mehr bedeutetâ¦.auÃerdem ist die Etappe Ã¼ber Ranzo und die Maroche auch nicht wirklich eine schlechte Alternative.

Abendliche GrÃ¼Ãe

Uli Preunkert


Ein SchluÃstatement von mir nochmals:
Ich denke es ist heute in, dass man sich, sollte man mit irgendeiner Forderung nicht durchkommen. ins Internet geht und die Leute anschwÃ¤rzt. Das ist heutzutage leider so. Ich persÃ¶nlich verabscheue solche Vorgehensweisen, das ist nicht besonders fair. Fair fÃ¤nde ich eine sachliche konstruktive Kritik auf AugenhÃ¶he, das hat sich der Kunde oben aber nicht gegenÃ¼ber meinem Guide Tina getraut, schade eigentlich....

In diesem Sinne, lasst uns auch 2010 wieder Ã¼ber die Alpen Biken, mit oder ohne Veranstalter, und uns SpaÃ daran haben, nette Leute dabei kennen zu lernen und die eigenen Grenzen zu erfahren....

ULP


----------



## Monsterwade (17. September 2009)

Hatte den Vinschgau Trailzauber gebucht. Nachdem vier Tage vor Tourbeginn immer noch
keine Unterlagen eingetroffen waren, hab ich mal bei ULP angerufen, um zu erfahren, dass
die Tour abgesagt wurde. Nur hat es mir keiner gesagt :-(


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. September 2009)

*Wer ohne Fehler ist, der werfe den ersten Stein.*


----------



## Monsterwade (17. September 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> *Wer ohne Fehler ist, der werfe den ersten Stein.*



Danke für Deinen überaus hilfreichen Kommentar. Gut das mittlerweile eine
Helmpflicht bei den Veranstalltern herrscht. Da tuen die geworfenen Steine nicht so weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zicke (17. September 2009)

*Wer ohne Fehler ist, der werfe den ersten Stein.*
Ich tue es, in meinem Fall brauche ich mir nichts vor zu werfen...

*Wer sich selbst als "stark" einstuft und hier im Inet über die Schwachen herzieht, sollte aber auch in der Lage sein, einen Cross selber ohne Guide durch zu ziehen.*
Ich fühle mich in der Lage dazu, rechtfertigt aber nicht die Orga von Ulp.
Wer richtig liest, stellt fest, das ich keine Probleme habe mich an "Schwachen" zu orientieren.

*da Du hier in diesem Forum so frei Deine Mail an mich wegen der Switch Tour veröffentlichst, in der Du eine Reisepreisrückerstattung forderst (diesen Part hast Du aber nicht veröffentlicht), bin ich so frei und veröffentliche meine komplette Antwort an Dich*.
Danke, Antwortmail an meine Adresse hätte ich aber auch in Ordnung gefunden.

*Kurz noch eine Schilderung des Sachverhalts. Wir haben 2 Gruppen auf der New Cut Version gebildet mit jeweils 10 Kunden. Es hat sich eine Gruppe mit 5 Fahrern angemeldet, die wurden alle aber in das Medium Niveau aus Versehen eingebucht. Das wäre auch nicht so problematisch gewesen, da wir ja eh bei unseren Switchtouren bewusst nur 10 Kunden einbuchen, damit der Switchcharakter erhalten gewährleistet werden kann. Ich akzeptiere maximal 14 Kunden pro Guide (ohne Fehlbuchung wäre es 8:12 gewesen). Es habe sich halt noch andere Kunden für die Medium Variante kurzfristig angemeldet (die elektronischen Anmeldungen liegen vor), vermutlich weil keine andere Tour mehr Ende August mehr frei war. Diese haben dann letztendlich das ganze zum Kippen gebracht. Ein/zwei Teilnehmer wären auch Tage zuvor schon eher die "For Beginners" Variante gefahren, aber es gab wohl gruppendynamische Zwänge. Ich selbst wurde über das Ganze hin und her am Dienstag Abend (nach der zweiten Etappe informiert). Am Donnerstag Abend hab ich die Notbremse gezogen und habe die Einsteiger Version komplett gefahren. Was Zicke in seinem Beitrag aber verschweigt, dass für die Medium Fahrer noch eine zustätzliche Tour am Gardasee zum Ausgleich angeboten wurde.*
Sicherlich ärgerlich, zeigt aber das -um das Angebot plangemäß bieten zu können- mehr Guides eingesetzt werden müssen.
Die Reisebeschreibung sieht vor, das tageweise gewechselt werden kann also muß dies auch möglich sein.

*sondern eine Variante über den Passo San Giovanni und das hätte 400 sehr harte Höhenmeter (im Schnitt 17% Steigung) mehr bedeutet*
Deswegen buchte ich Transalp und nicht TransHolland.

*Ich denke es ist heute in, dass man sich, sollte man mit irgendeiner Forderung nicht durchkommen. ins Internet geht und die Leute anschwärzt.*
Hier wird Transparenz geschaffen, anschwärzen geht anders.

*sachliche konstruktive Kritik auf Augenhöhe, das hat sich der Kunde oben aber nicht gegenüber meinem Guide Tina getraut, schade 
eigentlich....*
Wir haben die Dinge klar und deutlich ausgesprochen.


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2009)

na dann...:


----------



## ulp (17. September 2009)

Hi Dubbel,

schönes Bild , aber als gut erzogener Christ erkennt man, dass 2 Kreuze am Hügel im Hintergrund fehlen....und mir ist nicht ganz klar wer von den Beiden das orange Trikot (für die Außenstehenden die Farbe meiner Firma) anhaben könnte . 
Als Dienstleister bist Du da eher in der Position des Knieenden, der sich um König Kunde bemühen soll.

@Monsterwade: das mit dem Trailzauber habe ich heute an mein Büro Team weitergegeben. So ganz erklären können wir das eigentlich nicht. Die Trailzauber Touren haben sich leider nicht besonders gut verkauft und wir haben die eigentlich schon Anfang Juni abgesagt. Mit der Sperrung des Goldseetrails ist da auch der zweite Tag mehr oder weniger flach gefallen....ist wohl im Trubel der Hochsaison untergegangen. Ein/zwei der Angemeldeten sind dann letztes Wochende mit mir die Weekendtransalp in einer Trailversion gefahren, am Sonntag kamen wir gegen 15.45 mit einem sehr breiten Grinsen am Lago di Poschiavo an...hatten Traumbedingungen und eine geniale Gruppe. Hat man Dir das nicht als Alternative angeboten ??. War eine meiner geilsten Touren der letzten 10 jahre.....
Wenn meine Verantwortliche für die Buchungen wieder aus dem Urlaub da ist frage ich da nochmals nach und melde mich wieder, die Glückliche ist aber jetzt erst mal 4 Wochen weg in Urlaub.......

Schönen Abend
ULP


----------



## ulp (17. September 2009)

@Zicke:
Meine Guides haben die Anweisung sich nach dem Schwächsten der Gruppe zu orientieren. Es gab in Deiner Gruppe 4-5 angemeldete Kunden, denen unser Medium Level zuviel war und daher For Beginners gefahren sind. Von der Charakteristik her hast Du bei uns eine Gruppenreise gebucht, d.h. man richtet sich auch nach den Anderen. 5 von 6 Tagen haben wir die Medium Variante durchgeführt am letzten Tag dann aber aus Rücksicht auf Diejenigen die die 400 Zusatzhöhenmeter nicht geschafft hätten die Touren so umgelegt, dass dies aus Veranstaltersicht verantwortbar war und dass alle heil am Gardasee ankamen.
Bei uns fährt auch kein Guide mit mehr als 14 Kunden, sonst kann er meinem Anspruch nicht mehr gerecht werden so mit den Kunden um zu gehen wie er das soll und muss. Nach meinen Vorgaben soll jeder Guide mindestens 10 Minuten jeden Tag bei einer Tour mit jedem Kunden geredet haben um zu zeigen wie wichtig uns jeder einzelne Kunde ist. Überlege mal was das bei 14 Kunden bedeutet...
Nun lange Erklärung kurzer Sinn: Ich habe klare Regeln für meine Guides definiert und nach diesem Schema gehen wir die Sache an. Dass das nicht unbedingt im Sinne aller Kunden ist ist mir auch klar, aber recht machen werden wir es eh nie allen machen können.

Anbei findest Du den Anhang anzeigen ULPbike Ethic Code.pdf, den meine Guides als Guideline beachten sollen und nachdem die geschult werden. Das ist mir wichtig und darin wirst Du auch erkennen, dass mir das Gruppenerlebnis wesentlich wichtiger ist als der sportliche Erfolg eines Einzelnen. 

Für 2 Gruppen je 10 Leute werde ich auch in Zukunft nur 2 Guides abstellen, das ist eh eine wesentlich bessere Betreuung wie das große Teile der Wettbewerber machen.

Abendliche Grüße
ULP


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (17. September 2009)

Irgendwie ein wenig peinlich, das gegenseitige Nachkarten. Habt ihr nichst Besseres zu tun? 
 Eine gepflegte Unternehmenskommunikation sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus.



ulp schrieb:


> Nach meinen Vorgaben soll jeder Guide mindestens 10 Minuten jeden Tag bei einer Tour mit jedem Kunden geredet haben um zu zeigen wie wichtig uns jeder einzelne Kunde ist.




ei, ei, ei....


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (17. September 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> na dann...:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (18. September 2009)

ulp schrieb:


> @Zicke:
> Meine Guides haben die Anweisung sich nach dem Schwächsten der Gruppe zu orientieren. Es gab in Deiner Gruppe 4-5 angemeldete Kunden, denen unser Medium Level zuviel war und daher For Beginners gefahren sind. Von der Charakteristik her hast Du bei uns eine Gruppenreise gebucht, d.h. man richtet sich auch nach den Anderen. 5 von 6 Tagen haben wir die Medium Variante durchgeführt am letzten Tag dann aber aus Rücksicht auf Diejenigen die die 400 Zusatzhöhenmeter nicht geschafft hätten die Touren so umgelegt, dass dies aus Veranstaltersicht verantwortbar war und dass alle heil am Gardasee ankamen.
> Bei uns fährt auch kein Guide mit mehr als 14 Kunden, sonst kann er meinem Anspruch nicht mehr gerecht werden so mit den Kunden um zu gehen wie er das soll und muss. Nach meinen Vorgaben soll jeder Guide mindestens 10 Minuten jeden Tag bei einer Tour mit jedem Kunden geredet haben um zu zeigen wie wichtig uns jeder einzelne Kunde ist. Überlege mal was das bei 14 Kunden bedeutet...
> Nun lange Erklärung kurzer Sinn: Ich habe klare Regeln für meine Guides definiert und nach diesem Schema gehen wir die Sache an. Dass das nicht unbedingt im Sinne aller Kunden ist ist mir auch klar, aber recht machen werden wir es eh nie allen machen können.
> ...


Hm. Vielleicht solltest ihm einen Fuchzger wegen entgangener Urlaubsfreuden zrugg geben. Wär so ca. das, was RTL fordert. ... oder die Touren nach Höhenmetern verkaufen, weil dann buchens alle die Via Claudia. Es soll ja auch "Nichtaraber" geben, die die Speisekarte von rechts nach links lesen. ;-)


----------



## sb84 (18. September 2009)

@ Zicke:
Ich kann deine Erfahrungen mit Ulp nur teilen. Ich habe bei ihnen 2008 eine Switch-Transalp gemacht und bei uns sind genau die gleichen Probleme aufgetreten. Täglich wurden Pässe gestrichen und zwei Tage mussten beide Gruppen auf "beginner"-Niveau zusammenfahren.
zussätzlich war der Guide der schnellerern Gruppe nur auf sich fixiert und ist die Pässe alleine vorgefahren und die Mitfahrer mussten selber darauf achten dass keiner verloren geht, was trotzdem nicht zu verhindern war.

Auf unsere nachträgliche Beschwerde wurden wir auch nur abblitzen gelassen und darauf hingewiesen einfach nächstes mal woanders zu buchen.
Das haben wir dieses Jahr auch gemacht und siehe da: wir hatten eine sehr schöne Transalp mit Bikealpin, wobei das Gruppenniveau und Strecke stimmten und der Guide einfach nett UND kompetent war.

mein persönliches Fazit: nie mehr Ulp-Bike, denn die haben es anscheinend nicht mehr nötig sich um ihre Kunden zu kümmern


----------



## Monsterwade (18. September 2009)

ulp schrieb:


> @Monsterwade: das mit dem Trailzauber habe ich heute an mein Büro Team weitergegeben. So ganz erklären können wir das eigentlich nicht. Die Trailzauber Touren haben sich leider nicht besonders gut verkauft und wir haben die eigentlich schon Anfang Juni abgesagt.



Hallo Uli,

hatte erst die September-Termin gebucht. Auf eure Anfrage habe ich auf 
Juni gewechselt. Dieser wurde dann rechtzeitig abgesagt wie Du schon
geschrieben hast. Also wieder zurück auf September gewechselt. Da auf 
der Tourenbeschreibung Treffpunkt und Zeit angegeben war, wäre ich 
einfach nach Nauders gefahren. Gut das ich doch noch angerufen habe.



> Ein/zwei der Angemeldeten sind dann letztes Wochende mit mir die Weekendtransalp in einer Trailversion gefahren, am Sonntag kamen wir gegen 15.45 mit einem sehr breiten Grinsen am Lago di Poschiavo an...hatten Traumbedingungen und eine geniale Gruppe. Hat man Dir das nicht als Alternative angeboten ??. War eine meiner geilsten Touren der letzten 10 jahre.....



Nein, hatte keine Alternative angeboten bekommen. Nicht so schlimm, da
noch www.dierasenmaeher.de eine Singletrail Expert im Programm hatten,
was ABSOLUT SPITZE war. Sicherlich die bessere Alternative, da ich erst
im August in der Bernina-Gegend unterwegs war (Alta Rezia).





Gruss
Wadenmonster


----------



## ulp (18. September 2009)

Hi Monsterwade,

denke auch dass die Rasenmäher für Dich die bessere Alternative waren, die machen das super, sind ja auch drauf spezialisiert.

Meine Geschichte waren eher flowige Spaßtrails und mehr der Fokus auch auf die Transalp und die damit verbundenen Anstiege.

Vielleicht wirds ja nächstes Jahr was mit einer modifizierten Vinschgau Route.

Grüße
Uli


----------



## klmp77 (18. September 2009)

Wir waren dieses Jahr mit Flo und Olli von Garmisch nach Riva (Arco) unterwegs.
Die Guides waren super, und haben auch mal fünfe gerade sein lassen.
Getrübt wurde der Eindruck von kleinen Komplikationen bei den Unterkünften.


----------



## ulp (18. September 2009)

@SB84

In einem anderen Artikel hier im Forum aus dem August 2008 kannst Du genau nachlesen, warum es bei Euch damals zu den Umplanungen kam. Kurz zusammengefasst war das damals so.
Am 1.) Tag wurde die Strecke der Medium Tour auf For Beginners geändert, weil akute Gewittergefahr am Marienbergjoch bestand. Solch eine Gefahrensituation wird bei uns immer gemieden.
Am 5.) Tag wurde der Chauchauna von Livigno aus weggelassen weil die Medium Gruppe fahrtechnisch zu schwach drauf war um den ohne sich selbst zu gefährden runter fahren konnte. Das war aber vielleicht auch ein Fehler von mir den ins Programm 2008 zu nehmen. 2009 haben wir die Route geändert an diesem Tag.

Die Mängel an besagten Guide kamen mir zu Ohren, das war damals seine letzte Tour für uns.

Wenn Du unseren Ethic Code oben mal durchliest, wirst Du erkennen wie wichtig mir Kunden sind und auch die Kundenbindung. Wenn jedoch Beschwerden mit Geldforderungen kommen, die zum Teil beleidigend sind und nicht so verfasst sind, wie sich das meiner Meinung nach gehört, dann lege ich null Wert auf Kundenbindung. Mit diesem recht pragmatischem Ansatz bin ich bisher recht gut gefahren, sorry wo gehobelt wird, da werden auch mal Späne fallen. Leisten kann ich mir dies in der Tat, meist sind viele unserer Touren bereits Ende Januar ausgebucht. Das wäre aber nicht so, wenn wir mit den Kunden nur so rumspringen würden wie Du und "Zicke" das hier schildern.

Hinsichtlich der Kompetenz unserer Guides. Ich hatte diese Saison 78 Guides im Einsatz, die wurden alle mindestens 3 Tage geschult (viele haben mehr als 10 Schulungstage hinter sich). Zusätzlich haben alle eine sehr umfassende Outdoor Erste Hilfe. Denke von der Ausbildung her, bilden wir die Guides am Besten in der Branche aus mit hervorragenden externen Trainern. Das können wir uns auf Grund unserer Größe leisten und mir ist es das auch wert. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass wir mit das beste Guideteam haben, schon allein weil ich denke am Fairsten meine Guides entlohne und bekanntlich gilt ja ohne Moos nix los...
Ich bekomme jede Saison ca. 60 Bewerbungen und kann mir daraus die 10-15 neuen Guides aussuchen, die ich jedes Jahr mehr brauche. Aber wir sind alles Menschen und manchmal passieren halt auch Fehler, es gibt Mißverständnisse....

Letztes Jahr haben wir für die Schnitzer (mit dem Guide) die bei Deiner Tour SB84 passiert sind das Geld einem südamerikanischem Projekt gespendet. Hauptberuflich bin ich öfters in Indien unterwegs, dieses Jahr werde ich das Geld, das ich auf Grund von Kundenbeschwerden nicht ausbezahlt habe an ein indisches Waisenhaus in Baroda (oder Vadodara) im Westen Indiens geben. Das Waisenhaus ist da in nächster Nähe zu dem Standort meines Arbeitgebers und wenn ich in der Mittagspause mal eine Runde zu Fuß gemacht habe, bin ich da öfters vorbeigekommen. Wenn man sich so etwas mal eine Weile angeschaut hat, dann weiß man, dass es sinnvolleres in Leben gibt, als sich in diesem Forum über solche Probleme auszutauschen.

In diesem Sinne werde ich mich sicherlich auch hier in diesem Forum alle Jahre 1-2 mal wieder über entgangene Höhenmeter, Kaffeefahrten, schlechte Guides; überbuchte Hotels im August (vom 13.8.-29.8.) etc. rechtfertigen dürfen, aber das sehe ich eher auch als Privileg unserer Gesellschaft (wenn man das mit Indien vergleicht). 


Auf Bald
ULP


P.S:In Indien bei meinen mir unterstellten Ingenieuren war ich ewig der "Sir". Als die erfahren habe, dass ich Rad fahre, war ich nur noch Uli. Entsprechend dem Kastenwesen in Indien fahren da nur "Arme" Radl und die haben in Ihrem früheren Leben was angestellt, weil Sie mit dieser Schmach wiedergeboren wurden.


----------



## Roberino (18. September 2009)

Mich juckt es ja schon lange in den Fingern hier auch noch meinen Senf dazuzugeben. Lange habe ich abgewartet, aber ich werde euch damit einfach mal beglücken.

Stellt euch vor, auch ich war mal mit ULP unterwegs, sogar auf einer Switchtour (!) und was soll ich sagen wie es war? 

*TOP! Vom ersten bis zum letzten Tag. Perfekter Guide, super Organisation.* Besser hätte es nimmer laufen können, bei 12 Teilnehmern und einem Guide.

Ich verstehe nicht was ihr wollt. Da bucht ihr eine aus meinen Augen "Pauschalreise" sogar noch mit der Switch Option und danach wird gejammert weil die Tour nicht war wie sie sein sollte.

Hey, warum fahrt ihr dann überhaupt mit einem Veranstalter? Macht doch den ganzen Kram mal selbst. Aber das tut ihr ja nicht, denn dann kann man ja keinen Anzählen und im WWW schlecht reden.

Wisst ihr eigentlich, wieviele Teilnehmer ULP pro Jahr über die Alpen bringt? Und dann beschweren sich vielleicht eine handvoll Teilnehmer über irgend einen Kram. Rechnet das mal aus! Das liegt ja im Promillebereich. Lächerlich, denn man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. Und es rechtfertigt nicht in geringster Weise das Verhalten mancher User hier.

Meiner Meinung nach stimmt was mit eurer Erwartung/Einstellung für solche Touren nicht. Nach meiner ersten geführten Tour (und Ulli, leider (vorerst) die letzte, sorry), plane und fahre ich meine Touren selbst. Da kann ich mich dann am abend selbst anpissen wenn was schief gelaufen ist. Nicht weil ich keinen Bock auf Guides oder so habe, nein, sondern weil ich fahren kann wie ich will. Auf meine eigene Verantwortung, auf mein eigenes Risiko. 

Auch ich habe in 2008 mit meinem Spezl damals das Madritschjoch ausgelassen. Aber manchmal muss man halt auch das Hirn einschalten, auch wenn es wehtut, das Madritschjoch nicht gefahren zu sein, ist es halt so. Da brech' ich mir doch keinen Zacken aus der Krone. 

Und wenn ein Guide festlegt, dass z.B. wegen Schlechtwetter der Pass nicht gefahren wird, dann kann ich wohl angefressen sein, aber dann ist das halt so. Stellt euch vor, der Guide wäre dennoch bei schlechtem Wetter mit euch über einen Pass und es wäre dann was passiert. Was hättet ihr gemacht? Genau, gemeckert, gemosert und hier den Veranstalter über seine Rücksichtslosigkeit angezählt. Also, was wollt ihr?

Bei der damaligen ULP Tour hatten alle 13 Fahrer die richtige Einstellung. Auch wir haben einen Pass geändert und sind im Ultental dann übers Rabbijoch. Das war einfach. Es wurde demokratisch abgefragt unter den Teilnehmern und beschlossen.

Da nutzt es auch nix, wenn ihr bei einer geführten Tour irgendwas unterschreibt. Der Veranstalter wird immer in gewisser weise in der Haftung bleiben. Das ist einfach die Rechtssprechung.

Und hier eine einzelne Meinung über eine Firma, einen Veranstalter derart breitzutreten grenzt ja schon fast an Rufschädigung.

So, habe fertig und nun geht auf mich los....


----------



## Sunny.Z (18. September 2009)

Rob


----------



## sb84 (18. September 2009)

@ULP: ich denke dieses Forum ist der falsche Ort um alle Seiten dieser besagten Tour zu besprechen. Daher ist dies mein letztes Wort zu diesem spez. Fall:
1. habe ich nie Geld zurückgefordet, geschweige denn weitere Schritte angedroht
2. gab es nie Zweifel daran, dass es richtig ist bei Unwetter gefährliche Pässe zu streichen

ich habe nur meinem Vorredner zugestimmt, dass es in unserer Gruppe sich so darstellte, dass von vorneherien mehr Personen die leichte Tour fahren wollten und das diese Fehlplanung (wie auch immer sie zustande kam) ein Argument für Verkürzungen der Strecke waren. So funktioniert das Prinzip der Switch-Transalp nicht.
Verärgert war ich dann darüber wie mit meiner Beschwerde im Nachhinein umgegangen wurde. Dabei wurde der Guide in Schutz genommen, welcher jetzt als das schwarze Schaf dargestellt wird.

Ich denke die Diskussion von Einzelfällen bringt im Nachhinein niemanden weiter, aber ich würde hierbei auch niemanden im Forum böse Absichten unterstellen!


----------



## ulp (18. September 2009)

@SB84: Meinen Guide möchte ich auch nicht als schwarzes Schaf darstellen. Er hat in den Situationen auf Euerer Tour vom Sicherheitsgedanken her richtig gehandelt. 

Was nicht o.k. war und was ich erst Wochen (Okt 08) später bei Nachfragen bei anderen Kunden und dem zweiten Guide festgestellt habe ist das was Du das schilderst, dass er sich phasenweise als "Poser" aufgeführt hat, das war letztendlich der Grund weshalb er 2009 keine Touren von mir mehr bekommen hat.

Ich habe es mir zur Gewohnheit gemacht diese Touren, bei denen was schief läuft genau zu analysieren. Aus den 2-4 Touren pro Jahr, die nicht optimal laufen kannst Du mehr lernen wie aus den 300 die wir ohne Probleme und zur großen Kundenzufriedenheit durchziehen, daher weiß ich darüber auch sehr gut Bescheid was bei Euch damals abging und diskutiere das so offen...

Bei Euch damals waren es meines Wissens 22 Kunden. Meine Lessons aus 2008 habe ich dahingehend gelernt, dass wir 2009 auf die Switch Touren nur noch 20 Kunden mitgenommen haben...aber das war wohl in einem Fall auch nicht genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rainer_Calmund (18. September 2009)

Generell ist es für einen Konsumenten gut, sich über die Leistungen eines Unternehmens mit anderen austauschen zu können. Dass tendenziell in Foren eher Negatives als Positives angebracht wird, liegt in der Natur der Sache: der Umstand, dass man nicht das bekommen hat, wofür man gezahlt hat, ist erwähnenswerter als die Tatsache, dass man für sein Geld den erwarteten Gegenwert erhalten hat.

Interessant wäre in diesem Fall die Information, wieviele Leute mit ulp-Bike im Jahr fahren und wieviele Touren tatsächlich durchgezogen werden. Das sollte wahrscheinlich Einiges hier entkräften können.

Dass dieser Veranstalter sich den kritischen Fragen stell und aussetzt, spricht auf alle Fälle schon einmal für das Unternehmen.


----------



## tvaellen (18. September 2009)

sie hörten das Wort zum Sonntag ...


----------



## ulp (18. September 2009)

Ich habe da kein Problem meine Zahlen offen zu legen...

ca. 2000 Kunden im Transalpbereich (MTB und Rennrad)

ca. 250 Kunden bei unseren Fahrtechnik-/Hütten und Touren in Europa

Macht bei knapp 8 Personen je Gruppe ca. 300 durchgeführte Touren 2009 und das ohne richtig schwerwiegenden Unfall. Einen Helieinsatz haben wir wg unwegsamen Gelände gebraucht.

Morgen ist erst Samstag ...


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (18. September 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> sie hörten das Wort zum Sonntag ...


----------



## sipaq (18. September 2009)

Roberino schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was ihr wollt. Da bucht ihr eine aus meinen Augen "Pauschalreise" sogar noch mit der Switch Option und danach wird gejammert weil die Tour nicht war wie sie sein sollte.
> 
> Hey, warum fahrt ihr dann überhaupt mit einem Veranstalter? Macht doch den ganzen Kram mal selbst. Aber das tut ihr ja nicht, denn dann kann man ja keinen Anzählen und im WWW schlecht reden.


Ich denke die Leute, die eine Pauschalreise buchen wollen genau das bekommen, was im Katalog steht. Und sie wollen sich um wenig oder gar nichts kümmern müssen und sind deswegen bereit für eine Transalp ein paar hundert Euro mehr hinzulegen als bei der selbstorganisierten Variante.

Und wenn dann mit der Leistung mal was nicht stimmt (völlig unabhängig vom jeweiligen Veranstalter) dann finde ich es ob des Mehrpreises auch völlig gerechtfertigt sich zu beschweren. Ob man das jetzt nur hier tut oder auch so fair ist, sich dem Guide und dem Veranstalter direkt gegenüber zu äußern, muss dann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Außerdem halte ich es für ein Gerücht, dass zumindestens hier im Forum immer nur über die Veranstalter gemeckert wird. Die ganzen Threads, wo die TE nach einer Veranstalter-Empfehlung für eine Transalp oder einen Bike-Fahrtechnik-Kurs fragen, sprechen da eine ganz andere Sprache.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (18. September 2009)

Also ich hab dieses Jahr auch meine erste Transalp mit Ulp gemacht. Und ich war super zufrieden. Die Gruppe hat super zusammengepasst und mit Michi als Guide hatten wir auch richtig Glück.
Und nächstes Jahr fahr ich wieder ne Transalp und höchst warscheinlich mit Ulp.
Mein Wort zum Sonntag äh Samstag


----------



## Zicke (19. September 2009)

*@ Roberino
Und hier eine einzelne Meinung über eine Firma, einen Veranstalter derart breitzutreten grenzt ja schon fast an Rufschädigung.*
Auf mein Schreiben habe ich bis heute lediglich eine Lesebestätigung erhalten, hier im Inet scheint die Kommunikation zu fluppen. Die angebliche Rufschädigung ist hausgemacht.

*Und wenn ein Guide festlegt, dass z.B. wegen Schlechtwetter der Pass nicht gefahren wird, dann kann ich wohl angefressen sein, aber dann ist das halt so. *
Es standen weder Wetter noch Material oder Konditionsprobleme dem Vorhaben entgegen.

*@ tiroler1973
Hm. Vielleicht solltest ihm einen Fuchzger wegen entgangener Urlaubsfreuden zrugg geben.*
Das wäre was, auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich als Radfahrer wiedergeboren werde.

*@ sipag*
 110% Zustimmung, genau darum geht es  
Wer Tomaten bestellt mag keine Eier bekommen.


----------



## ulp (19. September 2009)

@Zicke: Deine Mail an mich (vom 8.9. 10.12h; Auszug davon hast Du ja hier ins Forum eingestellt, die Punkte wo es um das Geld ging fehlen) habe ich am 10.9.2009 um 22.05 beantwortet. Frag mal bei Deinem Mitfahrer Thomas G. an, den Du als cc mit auf Deine Beschwerdemail geschrieben hast (und den ich eine Kopie der Mail ebenso gesandt habe) und der dann Deine Aussagen doch stark gemildert hat und  sich zusammenfassend wie folgt zu Euerer Tour geäußert hat:

_Letztendlich war es eine wunderschöne Woche mit einem etwas faden Beigeschmack._

Ich habe in meinem Outlook dieses Datum für die gesendete Mail, Lesebestätigungen fordere ich nicht an, weiß also nicht, ob Du meine Antwort gelesen hast. Hier ins Forum habe ich die aber 1:1 reingestellt.

Kundenbeschwerden bearbeite ich bei uns ausschließlich und soviele musste ich diese Saison nicht beantworten, da mache ich das auch sehr zeitnah und habe da den Überblick. 

@Zicke & Tiroler1973
Wenn Dir ein Fufzger ein weiteres Leben als Radfahrer beschert, dann soll es aus meiner Sicht daran nicht scheitern .....ich würde aber Wert drauflegen dass Du das irgendeiner kirchlichen/gemeinnützigen Sache spendest !!


----------



## Zicke (19. September 2009)

*@ulp
Wenn Dir ein Fufzger ein weiteres Leben als Radfahrer beschert, dann soll es aus meiner Sicht daran nicht scheitern .....ich würde aber Wert drauflegen dass Du das irgendeiner kirchlichen/gemeinnützigen Sache spendest !!*

Ein -wie ich finde- guter Kompromiß von dem alle profitieren.
Mit dem Bodenpersonal der Kirche habe ich ein grundsätzliches Verständigungsproblem und bin deshalb vor 17 Jahren ausgetreten.
Den Kirchensteueranteil leite ich seitdem zu Greenpeace um.
Gemeinnütziger geht es wohl kaum denn Umwelt geht alle an.

Strecke hiermit meine Hand aus zum virtuellen Handschlag um die Sache zu besiegeln.

Schlag ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulp (19. September 2009)

Ich schlag ein !!

Mail mir doch Deine Bankverbindung dann geht das Geld raus !!

Dann haben wir doch gemeinsam was für unsere Umwelt getan. Ein guter Gedanke, vielleicht sollte ich nächstes Jahr eine Tour, Höhenmeter für Greenpeace machen....

In diesem Sinne Kette rechts auch in den nächsten Leben 

Uli


----------



## picard (19. September 2009)

Ich habe auch schon zwei AX mit Ulpbike und einen mit einem anderen Veranstalter gemacht. Mit Ulp war ich jedesmal zufrieden. Loben kann ich die Flexibiliät der Guides. Bei schlechten Wetter wurden hohe Pässe umfahren und bei schönen Wetter haben wir noch ein "paar" Höhenmeter eingebaut. Dies ging immer im Einvernehmen mit der gesamten Gruppe. 
Ich hatte immer eine Abneigung gegen die sogenannten Switch-Touren und nach den Eindrücken von Zicke sind die noch mal bestätigt worden. Mir sind die Gesamtgruppen zu groß und das tägliche Wechseln fördert auch nicht gerade den Gruppenzusammenhalt. Mir macht es nichts aus auf langsamere Fahrer mal zu warten oder selbst mal später am Pass anzukommen. Was zählt ist, dass alle zusammen gesund angekommen.


----------



## sipaq (19. September 2009)

Ich denke bei den Switch-Touren kommt es sehr auf die Gruppenzusammensetzung an. Bei meiner Switch-Tour dieses Jahr hatten wir einen harten Kern von 5-7 Leuten, die immer die harte Variante gefahren sind und all jede die nur für 2-3 Tage mal mitkamen kamen auch gut mit dem Tempo bergauf klar (bergab aber eher weniger).

Ist halt auch immer davon abhängig, wer so in der leichteren Gruppe rumgurkt. Ist das ein guter MTB'ler, der nur der Frau/Freundin wegen die lockere Variante fährt oder sind das eher schwache MTB'ler, die es halt mal ausprobieren wollen.

Bei mir hat es wie gesagt dieses Jahr gut geklappt, aber ich werde wohl im nächsten Jahr eine andere (weniger Asphalt-lastige) Tour fahren.


----------



## Zicke (19. September 2009)

l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*@ulp
Freue mich wirklich aufrichtig, das wir zu dieser Entscheidung gefunden haben und begrabe hiermit das Kriegsbeil.*

Sturz und bruchfreie Fahrt auf allen Wegen wünscht die nicht mehr zickige Zicke!


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. September 2009)

ulp schrieb:


> Ich schlag ein !!
> 
> Mail mir doch Deine Bankverbindung dann geht das Geld raus !!
> 
> ...



Ist doch logisch, dass der Vorschlag von einem Tiroler kommen mußte. Innerdeutsche Probleme werden doch immer vom Ausland gelöst. 

Brav seids jetzt gwesn. Echte Männer!


----------



## heicube (20. September 2009)

wir haben 2008 unsere erste Alpenüberquerung mit Ulptours gemacht,wir hatten uns für diesen Anbieter entschieden weil er das beste Preisleistungs Verhältnis hat.Es ging von Garmisch (Grainau) nach Torbole (Arco).Es war eine sehr schöne Woche es hat für uns alles gestimmt die Unterkünfte,die Strecken  (wurden immer wieder an die Gruppe angepasst mal wurden mehr Höhenmeter gemacht mal nicht,es wurde immer mit uns abgesprochen.Wir lernten 3 Guides kennnen (Floh,Sandra und Melanie) jeder dieser 3 gab einem das Gefühl gut geleitet über die Alpen zu kommen sie waren leidenschafltlich dabei,wir hielten immer wieder an und bekamen viel zur Landschaft erzählt(z.b Entstehung des Rechensees).Wir waren so begeister das wir 2009 wieder bei Ulptours buchten.Diesmal waren wir sehr enttäuscht.Es war die Tour Mittenwald - Cortina  jeder sagte die ist wunderschön, so das wir uns schon sehr darauf freuten.Leider kam 6 Wochen vor Reiseantritt die Absage.O.K wenn nicht genug Teilnehmer da sind da kann Ulptours nichts für.Aber per E-mail absagen mit Terminen an völlig anderen Wochenenden und in völlig anderen Gegenden (Es gibt Leute die reichen auf der Arbeit dafür Urlaub ein,können also nicht 6 Wochen vorher einen anderen Termin nehmen).Wir schickten eine E-mail zurück das wir leider nicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt könnnen.Warteten vergebens auf eine Mail von Ulptours die allerdings nie kam stattdessen wurde wortlos das Geld zurück überwiesen (Was sehr schnell ging) Wir waren sehr entäuscht nicht mal ein paar nette Worte Sorry vieleicht sehen wir uns nächstes Jahr oder so.Das war nicht Ulptours wie wir es 2008 kennen gelernt haben.Fühlten uns wie eine Nummer,was die Äußerungen hier von Ulptours dann nimm einen anderen Anbieter es gibt genug letztendlich nur bestätigt.Werden dem Vorschlag im nächsten Jahr nach kommen.
Gruß Heicube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulp (20. September 2009)

Hallo Heicube,

denke es ging um eine Mittenwald -> Cortina Level Medium Tour und der Absagezeitraum von uns war so Anfang Juni bis Ende Juli...es tut mir leid, dass das so gelaufen ist, aber bei uns ist da absolute Hochsaison und ich habe vorher schon geschildert wieviele Touren wir da haben...Mein Office Team ist in diesen Wochen auch viel unterwegs (es sind ja viele Guides bei mir im Büro das ganze Jahr beschäftigt) und wir sind eigentlich immer froh wenn alles gut organisiert wird für die vielen Touren die stattfinden.
Bei uns läuft das normalerweise so:
Eine meiner Mädls hat Dir die Tour abgesagt (vermutlich Tina L.), dann auch die Alternativen genannt, die noch sicher stattfinden und wo Plätze frei sind (unabhängig von der Region)....die andere dann Euere Stornierung bearbeitet (eine Touristikerin oder Controllerin) und dann den Überweisungsauftrag an mich oder eine Dritte (evtl. auch wieder Tina L oder Heike) gegeben, der dann auch sofort ausgeführt wurde. 
Die Hochsaison soll dieses Verhalten nicht entschuldigen, aber so etwas kann da leider passieren. Wir waren da offengestanden dieses Jahr im Sommer schon sehr unter Strom und für solche Tasks (Kundenbetreuung bei Storno) hatte ich offen gestanden niemanden. Ich selbst habe zwar einige wenige Mails geschrieben, aber nur bei den Umbuchungen, bei denen ich auch die Beratung gemacht habe. 
Ich denke unsere Guides behandeln unsere Kunden so wie Du das 2008 erfahren hast und die machen ja mehr als 99% des Kundenkontakts aus (man kann ja bei uns ohne jeglichen Kontakt zum Office Team buchen). Aber bei unseren vielen Buchungsabläufen in der Hochsaison, kann das schon mal vorkommen, dass man sich wie eine Nummer vorkommt. Wir haben dieses Jahr 12000 Hotelübernachtungen in den Alpen gebucht....da kannst Du nur mit Datenbanken und Buchungssystemen arbeiten und da passiert sowas zwangsläufig, wenn man nicht intensiv die Outlooksmails liest und nach Content filtert....In der Nebensaison wird Dir das nicht passieren, da bin ich mir sehr sicher, da schaue ich auch fast täglich in die Mailaccounts rein und weiß was los ist und die Mädls haben auch mehr Zeit Mails zu schreiben und machen das gerne .
Ich binde gerne Kunden an meine Firma, sehe jedoch das Biken noch so in der Wachstumsphase, dass ich ein sehr großes Interesse habe, dass der ein oder andere kleinere Veranstalter auch ordentlich auf die Füße kommt, damit Biken in den Alpen noch mehr manifestiert wird (deshalb vielleicht auch der ein oder andere lockere Spruch/Mail von mir bezüglich Kundenbindung). Sonst besteht die Gefahr, dass Biken wieder zu einer Randsportart abtaucht und ich glaube das wollen alle hier nicht. Wenn die Verantwortlichen des Tourismus im Alpenraum, so wie das jetzt langsam geschieht Biken als Sommeralternative sehen, dann geht da nochmals ein ordentlicher Ruck ins Geschäft und dazu braucht es aber auch einige Veranstalter mehr als nur uns, ALPS, Bikealpin und die paar kleineren Veranstalter die es da noch gibt....Wir haben vielleicht alle zusammen am Markt die Möglichkeit 6.000 - 7.000 Kunden über die Alpen/in den Alpen zu führen, das wird evtl. in 2-3 Jahren viel zu wenig sein.....oder halt auch in 5 Jahren viel zu viel. Die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer einer Trendsportart beträgt ca. 10 Jahre und ich würde sagen Mountainbiken ist jetzt im 3. oder 4. Jahr Trendsport....


----------



## ulp (20. September 2009)

@Zicke

freu mich auf die kriegsbeilfreie Zeit. Habe gerade meinen Beitrag dazu auch monetär geleistet. Die Kohle sollte bis Di/Mi bei Dir aufschlagen.

Abendliche Grüße und auch sturzfreie Fahrten über die Alpen

Uli


----------



## heicube (21. September 2009)

Hallo Uli,
vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung.Wir werden unsere nächste Alpenüberquerung in der Hoffnung wieder so tolle Guides zu haben, mit Ulp fahren
Gruß Heicube


----------



## Monsterwade (23. September 2009)

Jetzt platzt mir doch der Kragen:

Das man vergisst, einen Teilnehmer über eine abgesagte Tour zu informieren kann ich
noch verkraften (bin ja flexibel). 

Das man aber bei einer abgesagten Tour nur die Differenz zwischen der bei der Anmeldung 
geforderten Anzahlung und dem überwiesenen Endpreis erstattet ist ABSOLUT INDISKUTABEL.

Jetzt muss ich mich auch noch über die Rückzahlung meines Geldes bemühen. Damit habt 
Ihr Euch bei mir ins Aus geschossen.

NIE WIEDER mit ULP


----------



## eleflo (23. September 2009)

da könnte man doch glatt meinen, dass so die vom ulp uli beschriebenen kunden "erzeugt" werden, die zur konkurrenz gehen sollen, weil zu viele kunden da sind (damit sich der gute uli bei mir ins "aus" geschossen)!

p.s. war auch mal mit ulp unterwegs und zufrieden, aber die oben zitierte antwort von uli finde ich peinlich für ein dienstleistungsunternehmen...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. September 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> geforderten Anzahlung und dem überwiesenen Endpreis erstattet ist ABSOLUT INDISKUTABEL.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mich auch noch über die Rückzahlung meines Geldes bemühen.



Genau dasselbe ist mir bei Fahrtwind auch mal passiert. Da bin ich meiner Kohle auch ziemlich lange nachgelaufen.


----------



## ulp (24. September 2009)

@Monsterwade: das ist natürlich Unsinn. Wenn wir eine Tour absagen, dann zahlen wir auch das Geld komplett zurück. Mail mir die Summen worum es geht, dann regle ich das bis zum Wochenende. Versprochen !!

@eleflo: ich glaube ich verstehe Dich nicht ganz und Du mich nicht. Mir geht es im Prinzip hauptsächlich darum Mountainbiken im Sommer in den Alpen so hoffähig zu machen wie das Skifahren...und daher ist für mich eher wichtig, dass die Leute Spaß daran haben die Alpen zu überqueren oder da Touren machen. 
Nur wenn der kommerzielle Aspekt stimmt, werden die Biker auch eine Lobby bekommen (wie die Wanderer die schon haben). Daher finde ich es gut, wenn die Leute in die Berge zum Radl fahren, mit oder ohne Veranstalter, eine Transalp selbst machen oder bei uns oder den anderen Veranstaltern buchen. Letztendlich müssen die Verantwortlichen des Tourismus erkennen, dass die Biker eine neue Zielgruppe sind mit der man gutes Geld machen kann, dann folgt auch automatisch der Rest, sprich mehr Rechte für Biker.....Livigno z.B. geht da schon ganz gut damit um, schön wäre es weitere Destinationen würden diesem Beispiel folgen...


----------



## ulp (25. September 2009)

@Monsterwade: Ich habe Deinen Buchungsvorgang mal checken lassen. Das lief nach den Infos meines Büros so ab:

Du hast zuerst die Freeridetour im September gebucht. Zwischenzeitlich war die Tour im Juni gesichert (wir hatten da 3 Teilnehmer und wollten das machen). Zuerst hattest Du zu dem Termin keine Zeit dann aber doch, dann haben wir umgebucht....es haben dann 2 abgesagt von den Dreien und wir mussten dann doch das stornieren, mit 2 Teilnehmer wollten wir es nicht machen. Das war ja für Dich erst mal auch kein Problem, dass der September unsicher ist haben wir Dir damals aber schon gesagt (war ja damals schon der Grund für Deine Umbuchung). Nun dann haben wir wieder zurück umgebucht auf September.
Die 20% Anzahlung gingen im April ein unter einer Buchungsnummer. Anfang August hast Du dann den Rest (80%) überwiesen. Wir haben Dir sehr zeitnah (nach 2 Tagen) nach dem Storno die 80% vom August zurücküberwiesen. Dabei wurde aber übersehen, dass unter einer anderen Buchung ja noch die 20% offengestanden sind. Ist ein Fehler der da passiert ist, denke aber so 08/15 ist dieser Fall nicht wirklich und so etwas darf eigentlich nicht passieren ist aber passiert. Nun dieser Betrag geht heute wieder an Dich raus.


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. September 2009)

Servus!
Ihr tuts da ganz schÃ¶n auf den guten Mann schieÃen und dabei nicht erwÃ¤hnen, wie zickig ihr seid und mit welchem hin und her der ganze Vorgang abgelaufen ist.

Ich finde die Deformierungen von ULP ungerechtfertigt und ihr solltet euch schÃ¤men so miese Stimmung zu machen. Laut schreien wie kleine Proleten. Euch sollten Schweineohren wachsen.  Tut's weniger RTL, SAT1 und PRO7 schaun und Ã¼ber entgangene Urlaubsfreuden weniger nachdenken und mehr aufm Radl sitzn.

Mich wunderts nicht, dass er einfach schreibt, dass ihr einfach wo anders buchen sollt. Andere wollen so einen Zirkus auch nicht haben. Der hat Ã¼ber 2000 Kunden und wenn jeder so ein Affentheater macht, kann er bald in die KlapsmÃ¼hle gehen. Der Sinn der Sache ist auch nicht, dass er jedem der in den Ãther rÃ¶lpst ungeprÃ¼ft die Kohle zurÃ¼ck Ã¼berweist und Fehler passieren halt einmal. Er bessert sie nach MÃ¶glichkeit eh aus. Ein bisserl Einsicht in dieser gestreÃten Welt kÃ¶nnte man sich schon erwarten. Wer weiÃ, wie du das reklamiert hast. ... und wennst auf die 20% mal ein bisserl warten muÃt, weil es geprÃ¼ft werden muss, dann ist es halt so. Bist auf â¬ 150,- MÃ¼cken derartig angewiesen, dass du dann so sauer bist, weil die am nÃ¤chsten Tag nicht auf deinem Konto ist?

"Nein! Ich wÃ¼rde bei ULP auch nicht buchen! Frechheit diese Bude." 

@ULP: Respekt, dass du das hier im Forum machst und dich den Auseinandersetzunge so stellst.  Ich kenne nicht viele, die das machen, denn ich kenne nur Leute, die lieber biken gehen, als jedem WÃ¼rstchen hier den Rotz aus der Nase zu ziehen und TrÃ¤nentrockner spielen.


----------



## checkb (25. September 2009)

> Bei uns fährt auch kein Guide mit mehr als *14 Kunden*, sonst kann er meinem Anspruch nicht mehr gerecht werden so mit den Kunden um zu gehen wie er das soll und muss. Nach meinen Vorgaben soll jeder Guide mindestens *10 Minuten* jeden Tag bei einer Tour mit jedem Kunden geredet haben *um zu zeigen wie wichtig *uns jeder einzelne Kunde ist. Überlege mal was das bei 14 Kunden bedeutet...



Warum geben Leute soviel Geld aus, wenn sie doch nur eine Nummer sind? 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (25. September 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Warum geben Leute soviel Geld aus, wenn sie doch nur eine Nummer sind?
> 
> checkb


Weil sie sich nicht mehr aus ihren Städten alleine heraus trauen und angst in der "wilden" Natur haben. Eine Transalp ist das "letzte" Abenteuer für solche Würstchen, die so gestandene Männer sind. "Mandsbüda" sagt man bei uns. Ihre Körper glänzen in der Sonne, Carbon statt Kondition, haben eine geschwollen Brust, sind Helden, Odyseus ist ein Zwerg und den Größten in der Hose habens sowieso. Wenns zur Sache geht, darf aber gerne ein Anderer voran gehen. Es gibt so viele Menschen, die nicht einmal mehr richtig gehen könne, nicht wissen, dass man Quellwasser sorgloser trinken kann als das gechlorte Stadtgesöff. Sie sinds gewohnt eine Nummer zu sein, denn in ihren Städten sind sie auch nur ne Nummer.

Dafür habens dann aber Monsterwadeln mit Butter bzw. Magarine drinnen oder Quark, denn wenn ich Topfen sage, verstehts wieder niemand. 

Der Stadtmensch entwickelt sich zurück und könnte in der freien Natur keine 2 Tage überleben. ... und das in einem Gebiet, wo es keine Raubtiere gibt. Was bei uns fürn Zeug durch die Alpen dingelt. Dramatisch.


----------



## sipaq (25. September 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Weil sie sich nicht mehr aus ihren Städten alleine heraus trauen und angst in der "wilden" Natur haben. Eine Transalp ist das "letzte" Abenteuer für solche Würstchen, die so gestandene Männder sind. "Mandsbüda" sagt man bei uns. Ihre Körper glänzen in der Sonne, Carbon statt Kondition, haben eine geschwollen Brust, sind Helden, Odyseus ist ein Zwerg und den Größten in der Hose habens sowieso. Wenns zur Sache geht, darf aber gerne ein Anderer voran gehen. Es gibt so viele Menschen, die nicht einmal mehr richtig gehen könne, nicht wissen, dass man Quellwasser sorgloser trinken kann als das gechlorte Stadtgesöff. Sie sinds gewohnt eine Nummer zu sein, denn in ihren Städten sind sie auch nur ne Nummer.
> 
> Dafür habens dann aber Monsterwadeln mit Butter bzw. Magarine drinnen oder Quark, denn wenn ich Topfen sage, verstehts wieder niemand.
> 
> Der Stadtmensch entwickelt sich zurück und könnte in der freien Natur keine 2 Tage überleben. ... und das in einem Gebiet, wo es keine Raubtiere gibt. Was bei uns fürn Zeug durch die Alpen dingelt. Dramatisch.


Jetzt krieg Dich mal wieder ein, Mein Guter. Du übertreibst maßlos.

Ich habe es an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben:
Die Leute, die einen organisierten Transalp buchen, wollen sich einfach um wenig oder gar nichts kümmern müssen. Das ist halt Urlaub für die und kein Selbstfindungs-Camp. Das man sich anstrengen muss ist klar und beabsichtigt, mehr aber dann halt auch nicht. Deswegen sind die Leute dann auch bereit für eine Transalp ein paar hundert Euro mehr hinzulegen als bei der selbstorganisierten Variante.

Auch wenn es für Dich als Eingeborenen schwer verständlich ist. Nicht jeden, interessiert das Ganze drumherum (Tourenplanung, Hotelplanung, "Wo krieg ich Wasser her?", etc.). Diese Leute wollen halt einfach biken, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Roberino (25. September 2009)

@Tiroler1973
 Sehr gut zum Punkt gebracht!


----------



## dubbel (25. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Jetzt krieg Dich mal wieder ein, Mein Guter. Du übertreibst maßlos.
> 
> Ich habe es an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben:
> Die Leute, die einen organisierten Transalp buchen, wollen sich einfach um wenig oder gar nichts kümmern müssen. Das ist halt Urlaub für die und kein Selbstfindungs-Camp. Das man sich anstrengen muss ist klar und beabsichtigt, mehr aber dann halt auch nicht. Deswegen sind die Leute dann auch bereit für eine Transalp ein paar hundert Euro mehr hinzulegen als bei der selbstorganisierten Variante.
> ...



andererseits muss man ja auch nicht der mann aus den bergen sein, um zu beiken. das drumherum ist ja nicht gerade höhere mathematik oder irgend eine geheimwissenschaft.


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Jetzt krieg Dich mal wieder ein, Mein Guter. Du übertreibst maßlos.



Ich weiß, wir kennen uns nicht, aber ich mach das bewußt in dieser übertriebenen Form. Vielleicht regts zum Nachdenken an. ... und wenn nur einer von Hundert dabei ist, der dadurch etwas anders denkt, habe ich mein Ziel erreicht. Mehr solls auch nicht sein.


----------



## sipaq (25. September 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> andererseits muss man ja auch nicht der mann aus den bergen sein, um zu beiken. das drumherum ist ja nicht gerade höhere mathematik oder irgend eine geheimwissenschaft.


Natürlich ist das keine Geheimwissenschaft, aber manch einen interessiert das Ganze drumherum einfach nicht und die Geschmäcker sind nun einmal verschieden.


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. September 2009)

ulp schrieb:


> Mir geht es im Prinzip hauptsächlich darum Mountainbiken im Sommer in den Alpen so hoffähig zu machen wie das Skifahren...und daher ist für mich eher wichtig, dass die Leute Spaß daran haben die Alpen zu überqueren oder da Touren machen.
> Nur wenn der kommerzielle Aspekt stimmt, werden die Biker auch eine Lobby bekommen (wie die Wanderer die schon haben). Daher finde ich es gut, wenn die Leute in die Berge zum Radl fahren, mit oder ohne Veranstalter, eine Transalp selbst machen oder bei uns oder den anderen Veranstaltern buchen. Letztendlich müssen die Verantwortlichen des Tourismus erkennen, dass die Biker eine neue Zielgruppe sind mit der man gutes Geld machen kann, dann folgt auch automatisch der Rest, sprich mehr Rechte für Biker.....Livigno z.B. geht da schon ganz gut damit um, schön wäre es weitere Destinationen würden diesem Beispiel folgen...


Also wenns im Sommer auf den Bergen so zu geht wie im Winter, dann hoffe ich, dass du dein Ziel nicht erreichen wirst, denn dann muss ich auswandern und mir eine stillere Gegend suchen. Endlos besoffene Weiber mit endlos besoffenen Männern. Ein "Sommerischgl" oder "Sommersölden" würd ich mir echt nicht wünschen. Irgendwo muss irgendwann mit der Vermarktung mal schluss sein. Wir müssen nicht alles kaputt machen und nur mehr das Geld anbeten, weil wir immer noch tollere Häuser und Autos uns kaufen wollen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Auch wenn es für Dich als Eingeborenen schwer verständlich ist. Nicht jeden, interessiert das Ganze drumherum (Tourenplanung, Hotelplanung, "Wo krieg ich Wasser her?", etc.). Diese Leute wollen halt einfach biken, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Ich sehe mich als "Einheimischen" und nicht als "Eingeborenen" und als Einheimischer plane ich inzwischen relativ wenig, weil ich meine Gegend fast auswendig weiß. Ich krabble in meiner Gegend schon seit dem 3. Lebensjahr herum, da brauchst nicht mehr so viel planen. Das Planen hat nichts damit zu tun ob man einheimisch oder fremd ist. Am Arlberg oder im Paznaun bin ich auch wie ein Fremder aus Hamburg und verstehe einen Paznauner Dialekt selber kaum. Also da unterscheiden wir uns nicht.

Der Unterschied ist, dass es Alpinisten und Sportler gibt. Ich sehe mich als Alpinisten und nicht als Sportler. Deshalb steig ich auch nicht aufs Rad und will nur fahren, sondern ich steige auf um auch mal abzusteigen um fremden Müll mitzunehmen, ich steige auf weil ich die Berge liebe, ich steige auf um mich zu erholen, ich steige auf um mich an der Natur zu erfreuen und nicht den Kopf rein stecken und ab die Post. Das macht der Sportler nicht, denn der will ja nur rauf, rauf, rauf. Den Alpinisten interessiert mehr der Weg und nicht das Ziel. Der Alpinist ist zwangsweise sportlich orientiert, der Sportler ist aber mit Sicherheit kein Alpinist und die gefährlichsten Leute in den Bergen sind die Sportler, weil sie auf "Teufel komm raus" ihre sportlichen Ziele erreichen wollen.

Der Grund warum es immer mehr geführte Touren gibt ist relativ schnell gefunden: Unsere Welt wird immer extremer. Es gibt die extrem unsportlichen und die extrem sportlichen. Beide müssen aber von einem Animateur unterhalten und geführt werden und brauchen jemanden, der auf sie aufpaßt und ihnen den Weg ebnet und ihnen sagt, wann es genug ist. Selber sehen die das nicht. Beim Mountainbiken ist dann halt einer dabei, der sich dann am Berg auch auskennt und zu 99% weiß, was zu tun ist, wenn was nicht so klappt, wie es klappen soll. Meist der einzige Alpinist bei 14 Sportlern. Allein das sichere Zurückbringen aller Beteiligten ist ein großer Erfolg für den Guide.


----------



## ulp (26. September 2009)

@checkb:
Ich denke unsere Guides vermitteln unseren Kunden einen schönen Gruppenurlaub in den Bergen. Hier lernt man neue Freunde kennen, hat Spaß in einer Gruppe, freundet sich mit Gleichgesinnten an, erlebt die Natur und hat dabei noch einen gewissen Komfort (Gepäcktransfer, Hotels...). Der Mix aus Spaß mit den Mitfahrern, Naturerfahrung, Grenzerfahrung und der Stolz auf das was man geschafft hat ist denke ich das was die Leute erwarten wenn Sie bei einem Veranstalter buchen.
Das mit den 14 Kunden und dass meine Guides 10 Minuten mit denen am Tag reden sollen, soll unsere Kunden nicht zu einer Nummer abstempeln, sondern zeigen, dass wir uns um unsere Kunden kümmern, fragen wo's klemmt, wie es Ihnen geht...Überlege Dir mal, wann Du mit jemanden beim Biken richtig reden kannst, das ist, wenn es eher flach dahin geht, oder wenn es moderat den Berg hochgeht. Im Flachen bleibt bei uns der Guide vorn...da geht also nur reden mit den Vorderen. Wenn es bergauf geht und die Streckenführung klar ist, dann ist er eher in der Mitte oder Hinten. 
Unsere Kunden verlassen sich auf unsere Erfahrung und ich denke wir bieten schon auch das ein oder andere an Mehrwert, den ein oder anderen Trail den Du mit uns fährst wirst Du vermutlich nur mit großer Mühe im Netz finden. 
Ich z.B. war vor 2 Wochen mit einer Gruppe zwischen Imst und Poschiavo (südlich von St Moritz) unterwegs. Diese Gruppe hat in den 3 Tagen so ziemlich alles mitbekommen, was man da erleben kann (inkl. des dann doch sehr langen und promillehaltigen Besuches im ultrakultigen Kuhstall in Livigno). Auf dieser Tour gab es ca. 20km flowige Trails, hochalpinen Flair, Biken am Fuße vom Bernina und Palü, den Speedasphalt runter nach Glurns, einen Almabtrieb, schweizer Almhornbläser....und das an einem Wochenende, dafür geben die Leute gern 280 Euro aus.

@tiroler
Keine Sorge so wird es im Sommer nie bei Euch in den Bergen zu gehen. Beim Biken muss man ja meist noch den Berg hochfahren und das ist anstrengend. Beim Skifahren mit den Beförderungshilfen ist das ja grundsätzlich anders. Dass die Biker als neue Zielgruppe des Sommertourismus aber schon wahrgenommen werden zeigen ja Graubünden, Livigno, Ischgl und das Zillertal die da ja schon größere Aktionen gestartet haben. 
Ich behaute mal, wenn durch die Biker (MTB, Rennrad und Trekkingbikes) ca. 5-7% vom Umsatz des Skitourismus (oder durch Wintersport) in Teilen der Alpen im Sommer erzielt wird, dann wird sich hinsichtlich Strecken, Angeboten etc. viel tun. Meiner Schätzung (basierend auf Gesprächen mit Hoteliers, Gemeinderäten und Tourismusämtern) nach sind wir da noch weit davon weg, aber auf einem guten Weg das vielleicht in 5-8 Jahren schaffen zu können. Die Biker werden mittlerweile aber schon als Zielkundschaft wahrgenommen, das war 2003 noch nicht so als ich mit meiner Firma angefangen habe. Um hier aber klar zustellen, so freundlich gesinnt sind mir hier ja nicht so besonders viele, an uns lag das nicht, sondern es entsteht langsam eine neue Form des Tourismus in den Alpen.

Und Tiroler: meine beiden Bikes sind vermutlich mehr wert als meine beiden Autos. Ich bin eher nicht jemand der das Geld anbetet und auf Äußerlichkeiten oder Statussymbole Wert legt. Die Bikefirma habe ich gegründet um vielleicht mal davon leben zu können. Aber eine Famile kannst Du davon in München (und da mögen wir bleiben) nicht ernähren, bzw. den Kindern eine vernünftige Schulbildung zahlen. Dazu sind die Preise noch zu günstig für unsere Touren (damit wären wir wieder beim Anfang).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (26. September 2009)

ulp schrieb:


> Und Tiroler: meine beiden Bikes sind vermutlich mehr wert als meine beiden Autos. Ich bin eher nicht jemand der das Geld anbetet und auf Äußerlichkeiten oder Statussymbole Wert legt.


War eigentlich nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern eher auf unsere Touristiker.


----------



## checkb (27. September 2009)

@Ulp

Finde ich toll wie du um dein Baby hier kämpfst.  

Ein AC mit 14 Leuten und nur einen Guide halte ich trotzdem für bekloppt bzw. über dem Limit. Bis du mit 14 Leuten zwischen Imst und Pochavio unterwegs gewesen? Meine Erfahrungen, maximal 9 Leute und der Guide ist am Limit. Wir sind in der Regel mit sehr Erfahrenen und versierten Leuten unterwegs, die auch in der Lage sind sich richtig einzuschätzen. Heisst also, man muss nur den Weg ansagen und der Rest läuft von alleine. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: 14 Leute ist Radweg, 9 Leute ist MTB.

Habe übrigends auch schon den Gepäcktransport und die Hotelbuchung von ULP genutzt.  Route haben wir selbst gewählt.

checkb


----------



## ulp (27. September 2009)

@checkb:
Wir fahren im Saisonschnitt mit ca. 9,3 Biker je Guide. 14 sind ein Worst Case bei Switch Touren, der diese Saison meines Wissens nur einmal vorkam. Sonst fahren wir im Beginners Level mit maximal 12 Leuten; im Medium mit 10-11 und bei Go Wild mit 8-9. 
Bei Imst - Poschiavo war ich mit 6 Kunden unterwegs....das ist natürlich für Guide und Kunden super, von der kaufmännischen Seite gesehen für mich als Unternehmer aber nicht der Brüller. Der Chef kriegt aber ja kein Gehalt, daher hat's da nichts gemacht und ich habe sehr viel Spaß mit den Leuten und insofern war es ein riesiges Wochenende .
Also no worries, meine Zahlen decken sich mit Deinen Erfahrungen, aber in der Hochsaison sind es halt tendenziell mehr Kunden je Guide und in der Nebensaison weniger.


----------



## Egmatinger (27. September 2009)

Ich hab als kleiner Bub die Milchkühe auf die Weide und abends zurück in den Stell treiben müssen.
Das waren immer 25 bis 30 sauber heraus geputzte Tiere.
Warum sollte dann ein hochqualifizierter Ulpbikeguide mit ein paar Stadtmenschen auf dem MTB das nicht auch können.


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. September 2009)

Egmatinger schrieb:


> Ich hab als kleiner Bub die Milchkühe auf die Weide und abends zurück in den Stell treiben müssen.
> Das waren immer 25 bis 30 sauber heraus geputzte Tiere.
> Warum sollte dann ein hochqualifizierter Ulpbikeguide mit ein paar Stadtmenschen auf dem MTB das nicht auch können.


Weil das Vieh intelligenter ist?


----------



## Spacer (21. Dezember 2011)

Seit September 2009 wird nicht mehr gemeckert?
Da stimmt doch was nicht!

Entweder hat der Veranstalter die Sportart gewechselt oder es gibt nur zufriedene Kunden!
Meckern kann schließlich jeder, Lob langweilt leider viele...

Wer kauft schon eine Zeitung, in der als Titel steht: ALLES SUPER!

In diesem Sinne gehe ich mal von der zweiten Alternative aus und werde fröhlich buchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulp (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Spacer,

keine Sorge uns gibt es immer noch und zwar mit einem noch größeren Angebot.

Zwischen 2006 und 2009 sind wir sehr schnell gewachsen und haben da sicherlich bei der ein oder anderen Tour Dinge auch nicht richtig gemacht. Aus unseren Fehlern damals aber haben wir gelernt und z.B. unsere Guides besser ausgebildet, Gruppen bewusst klein gehalten.
Wir werden definitiv nur mit der maximal ausgeschriebene Teilnehmerzahl die Gruppen führen. 12 Teilnehmer bei Einsteiger Touren sind in meinen Augen das absolute Maximum, der Kunde zahlt ja auch für die Guidingleistung. Bei unseren hochalpinen Go Wild Trailtouren fahren wir in der Regel mit 7 Teilnehmer je Guide. 
Das hat sich 2010 und 2011 einfach super bewährt und daher gab es diesbezüglich kein schlechtes Feedback mehr. Mit den Unterkünften hatten wir in der Hochsaison zugegebenermaßen das ein oder andere Problem, aber da behaupte ich haben wir auf Grund unserer Größe und des Umsatzvolumens mit den Hotelpartnern vermutlich die geringsten Probleme im Veranstaltermarkt. Die anderen Veranstalter haben da die gleichen Sorgen wie wir. Wir bleiben halt nun mal nur eine Nacht und der Hotelier möchte ja  auch Geld verdienen, da ist es doch klar dass er den Kunden die länger bleiben die schöneren Zimmer gibt. 

Die schon getätigten Buchungen für 2012 bestätigen mich da auch vollkommen, ca. 40 Touren sind bereits ausgebucht, denke bis Ende Januar sollte so ca. 50% unserer Touren ausgebucht sein. Unsere Stammkunden nehmen mittlerweile unsere Frühbucherrabatte sehr gerne an. Wir werden auch definitiv keine Touen "nachlegen" oder mehr Kunden in die Gruppen reinnehmen. In meinen "Lehrjahren" habe ich gelernt, dass dieser Schuss auch nach hinten losgehen kann (siehe oben).

Sollte es noch Kritik/konstruktives Feedback aus der Saison 2010 und 2011 geben, dann schreibt mir das bitte. Nur so können wir noch besser werden .


----------

